# OMG swallowed peach seed!



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Daughter just dropped a peach seed (just finished eating peach) and before we could grab it from under the table...Bear got it & it's GONE! UGGGGGGGG.......will he pass it? Stupid dog (sorry, frustrated right now!) eats rocks all the time and passes those....

thanks & we still love him just scared & frustrated!

michelle


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is one I would ask a vet. I've always been told to not let them eat peach pits because they contain cyanide. Not sure how many pits would be a problem. If you have an on call vet or ER vet, I'd call and ask them what they think


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I second asking a vet............ Good luck I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I really don't know but I would be worried if I was in your shoes. Those pits have some sharp edges to them. I would have to call the vet to see what they think. If you don't call the vet I would certainly keep a very close eye on him for the next several days. I think I would feel better if I just went ahead and called the vet.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please call or take him to a vet. I have had a friend's Golden puppy die from eating peach pits. It might help that he is an adult, but you may need to make him throw up.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I think if it was swallowed, it's ok. If he bites it, that can be an issue. I cut down a persimmons tree because of the pits. My dogs would gobble any up that fell. I think I'd be too nervous, and get him seen.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Since he is an adult and just gobbled it without chewing it, the poisoning risk is pretty low I would think.

The obstruction risk is medium. It is too late now to induce vomiting. I would feed white bread (about a slice every 8 to 12hours) to coat any ridges that might irritate the bowels and observe all poops for the next 72 hours or so. Later than that if nothing comes out one way or the other (and assuming all functions - eating, drinking, peeing and pooing- stay normal), you have two choices ... wait it out somewhat longer (some things come out way later than expected) or have some X-rays done so you can know if the peach pit is in there or not. 

In short, wait it out a while while keeping an eye on bowel movements and regular functions.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Update...all is well & we have a poo covered peach pit! I did call that night to the emergency vet...they wanted me to bring him in and they'd give him a shot to make him throw up then another shot to make him stop. I was home alone with a child asleep & it wasn't possible...after reading about numerous dogs passing them - and knowing the size of rocks Bear has passed...I decided to wait it out for any symptoms. He was fine eating, drinking & pooping & on the 2nd day....there it was. Totally encased in poo - no sharp edges & I watched his poo for days after & no bleeding. Imagine the neighbors seeing me for days with my little poo bag, poking in his poo prior to picking it up! Glad all is well, we were prepared to rush him in to the vet if he started with any symptoms. Thanks for all the advice & comfort! Love this forum!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

dmsl said:


> Update...all is well & we have a poo covered peach pit! I did call that night to the emergency vet...they wanted me to bring him in and they'd give him a shot to make him throw up then another shot to make him stop. I was home alone with a child asleep & it wasn't possible...after reading about numerous dogs passing them - and knowing the size of rocks Bear has passed...I decided to wait it out for any symptoms. He was fine eating, drinking & pooping & on the 2nd day....there it was. Totally encased in poo - no sharp edges & I watched his poo for days after & no bleeding. Imagine the neighbors seeing me for days with my little poo bag, poking in his poo prior to picking it up! Glad all is well, we were prepared to rush him in to the vet if he started with any symptoms. Thanks for all the advice & comfort! Love this forum!


Glad the peach pit came out! Molly swallowed some rocks and for almost two weeks, I would be walking around with a flattened bag of poop before I could get to the garbage can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God he is o.k. - I was going to tell you to rush him to the emergency, because my Aunt once lost a dog from swallowing a peach pit.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

dmsl said:


> I did call that night to the emergency vet...they wanted me to bring him in and they'd give him a shot to make him throw up then another shot to make him stop. I was home alone with a child asleep & it wasn't possible...


Geez, I must be a bad mom...I've dragged both of mine out of bed to the ER a few times. I remember a couple of times with my cats and another time when I thought my last Dane was bloating. I'm a single mom, so I'm used to being alone with the kids. They did get to sleep a little in the waiting room, though...


----------

